
Where a 90s tourist guide will take you in 2015 NYC - Thevet
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/city/city/168771-90s-tourist-guide-nyc
======
m_myers

        CHIP:
        My father told me, "Chip, my boy,
        There'll come a time when you leave home;
        If you should ever hit New York,
        Be sure to see the Hippodrome."
    
        HILDY:
        The Hippodrome?
    
        CHIP:
        The Hippodrome.
    
        HILDY:
        Did I hear right?
        Did you say the Hippodrome?
    
        CHIP:
        Yes, you heard right.
        Yes, I said the Hip-
    
        (Hildy brakes.)
    
        Hey what did you stop for?
    
        HILDY:
        It ain't there anymore.
        Aida sang an "A"
        And blew the place away!
    

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQj3sbXivYY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQj3sbXivYY)

~~~
kmtrowbr
Thank you! I came here to write this.

------
borgia
Enjoyable read overall, but his ending slunk into a somewhat currently beaten
path of "success but at what cost?" regarding local culture.

There have been many such articles springing up recently decrying the "damage"
"gentrification" is doing to the culture of certain areas in the USA. It's a
little tiring. The types pushing the narrative whining over the rapid
development and investment in some areas then whine over the lack of
development and investment in other areas.

Aside from that though it was a good read.

~~~
amyjess
"gentrification" == "cleaning up crime"

I for one am glad that I can now safely walk through parts of town I would've
never been able to set foot in without being shot, raped, and/or robbed in the
90s.

(I don't live in NYC, but the same thing is happening where I live, and it's
the same people whining and acting like lower crime rates are a _bad_ thing)

~~~
pyre
I know places (locally) that I consider gentrified where friends have been
beaten up for being the wrong minority. Gentrified doesn't always mean safe.

~~~
golergka
Has the probability of this increased, decreased or stayed the same though?

~~~
dmix
Studies have shown police tend to "over-police" poor neighbourhoods.
Disproportionate even to the percentage of crime that exists in those areas.

So I wouldn't be surprised if they spent less time in newly gentrified areas
and spent most of their time patrolling the worse areas. Offsetting the crime
reduction.

------
voltagex_
Apologies for being offtopic but is anyone else getting hideous font rendering
in that article?

[http://i.imgur.com/z3sacRc.png](http://i.imgur.com/z3sacRc.png)

Edit: It seems like the administrators here have decided that Chrome 36 is
best Chrome and it's the version before Windows font rendering was fixed.

------
swang
Funny my sister found an old restaurant guide to SF a few months ago and gave
it to me as a joke. Not sure about the _exact_ date ATM, but I believe
sometime around the dotcom bust.

My plan was somewhat similar to the title of the article but I would say about
95% of the restaurants no longer exist.

------
stox
Reubens is gone, NYC will never be the same.

